# Boom goes the dynamite !



## silver1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Come on Sea Biscuit !


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 6, 2022)

Not quite the £50 mark of August 2020.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 6, 2022)

Not just gold & silver - but (crude) oil to





__





crude oil price - Search







www.bing.com





I happen to have an interest in all three - holding both physical gold & silver - as well as having a royalty interest in wells pumping oil in North Dakota

So life is good 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 6, 2022)

Just to put my last post a bit more in perspective

Because I have an interest (physical holding) in gold & silver (as do most of you) I/we are certainly enjoying watching price go up (& we can only hope that trend continues)

In my case - it also just happens that I have an interest in (crude) oil & gas in ND

that interest (like gold & silver) --- I have is actual physical ownership in the oil & gas in the ground so I get paid a royalty for every physical barrel of oil pumped out of the ground

It's basically the same thing as if I owned a gold mine but couldn't afford to mine it myself so a company comes along & offers to mine my gold by paying me a percentage of the gold they mine from my mine

Like everyone else - with current inflation - I am having to pay more at the pump to fill up - BUT - at least for me - on the other side of that coin - I am actually being paid more at the pump

Enough so that it is actually keeping me ahead of inflation rather then drug down by inflation

I can only hope that the price of PMs continues to go up so that you to can stay ahead of inflation rather then being drug down by it 

Kurt


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 6, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Not just gold & silver - but (crude) oil to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.

I hope it keeps growing like it has, might actually be able to go after some of the stuff in the stockpile if it becomes valuable enough. As far as physical holdings, it makes it more tempting to cash out a little bit sometimes, especially when making large investments towards future goals, and not expecting a return for years.


----------



## dannlee (Mar 6, 2022)

I'd read for the last couple of quarters there was a whale buyer that took everything near $1800/oz offered, so when they withheld purchasing there was no/low momentum for futures to rise... Whale as in Nation/State...


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 6, 2022)

Yeah, I saw something about that last month or so. To have the ability to do that is wild.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm certainly not looking forward towards the day that that potentially gets flooded back into the market.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 6, 2022)

I started making moves back in late 2020. Sold off most of my assets and converted my cash to silver in preparation for what's coming. Stocked up on food, medicine, Freedom crackers, and built a steam generating plant for electricity. I figure i won't be around for the long haul, but this is for my kids. I could care less about my life style or living conditions. I came from nothing so its no big deal for me. Generational wealth that's passed down to your children is the key. Everything i do is for the future, not the present. To many people live in the here and now. Can't take it with you!


----------



## goldshark (Mar 6, 2022)

Just remember that these commodities are only hedges against inflation. You have to now bump up your hourly or salaries accordingly, or you will soon be trying to play catch up once again,


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 6, 2022)

silver1 said:


> I started making moves back in late 2020. Sold off most of my assets and converted my cash to silver in preparation for what's coming. Stocked up on food, medicine, Freedom crackers, and built a steam generating plant for electricity. I figure i won't be around for the long haul, but this is for my kids. I could care less about my life style or living conditions. I came from nothing so its no big deal for me. Generational wealth that's passed down to your children is the key. Everything i do is for the future, not the present. To many people live in the here and now. Can't take it with you!


I'm with you on this being for the kids. Same here, didn't come from money, just putting in the work. I've been building my business for my children to take it over one day. They've each been learning the skills required to live, and earn an honest life. 

Freedom crackers, haha. I've done some on canning, and the bucket prep stuff. not anywhere close to where I want it to be though. Only enough for 4 grown adults my size for 1 year so far.

The steam generating plant, now that's awesome. Did you know that you can power a small engine with canned Coca Cola, and Sodium Hydroxide?


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 7, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Just remember that these commodities are only hedges against inflation. You have to now bump up your hourly or salaries accordingly, or you will soon be trying to play catch up once again,


That is absolutely correct. With everything that's happened these past couple years, it's a big shame to see all the people affected by loss of work, and the disruption in their personal lives. With some of us working for ourselves it's a little bit easier, but even then a lot of businesses, and entrepreneurs have also suffered immensely. Especially a lot of people in California. I used to go out out that way once a month, up until recently. It would be my thing to go to Santa Monica Pier, or Venice Beach, and take in the view for a couple days, then take care of business. The last time I went, Venice beach was so, so different with lots of tents everywhere, and a lot of shops had closed up. It was definitely a sad sight to see, there and many other places throughout the city as well. To know that a lot of people may never be able to get back to a normal life of some sort, it is certainly heartbreaking. I hope that those of us that are able to, will reach out and help in any way we can. I believe that most of us on this forum, are in that boat of being able to, and the knowledge we share with each other is a most wonderful thing for all of us to succeed.

Thank you for addressing the point you made with your statement, and bringing it to attention for others to read and acknowledge.


----------



## orvi (Mar 7, 2022)

We will see how it will do in next few weeks. Comodity market could become seriously volatile in context of ongoing war :/ 
US is certainly in better position now, than EU from this perspective.
I also has some small ammount of PMs in physical possesion. Just small reserve, as I don´t earn much enough to build it up as I would like. 

As kurtak mentioned oil prices, currently 1 L of gasoline here goes for 1,62 euro. Diesel for 1,50euro/ L. With record prices of natural gas, price of nitric will ramp up to the sky, due to it´s manufacture is primary dependent on gas. End of the times when liter of nitric cost me like 2,5 euro


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Mar 7, 2022)

Stack and ready your stores for what’s to come is the 5 year plan. 

Build a alcohol burning mustang with wire mesh windows and spikes on the front is the 7 year plan. 

Run for Congress so I can make decisions that don’t effect me as I watch the world burn is the 10 year plan.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 7, 2022)

dannlee said:


> Whale as in Nation/State...


It doesn't need to be a nation/state 

It can be an individual with LOTS of money

Say like Ellon Musk - worth 224 billion

A guy like E. M. has a need/want for physical gold (&/or other PMs) to make the products for his 'high tech" investments

with that kind of money I can have a LARGE investment in paper 

with that kind of money - when gold is hitting what I consider it's high I can start dumping my paper to trigger a sellers market - thereby driving price down

Then when gold is down to what I consider it's low I start buying the physical I want/need as well as restocking my paper - thereby triggering a buyers market - driving the price up 

as an individual worth 224 billion I would only need a few (2 -3) billion to control/manipulate the market (at least to some degree) & be the whale in the room for the physical I want/need

Kurt


----------



## orvi (Mar 7, 2022)

Physical gold is selling for +150-200euro/ozt here. Like rounds or bars. I mean the gold you can purchase here with money and walk away with bar in the pocket. And this gap between "stock market price" and the real price you pay is growing. This is telling something about market volatility and trust.
Thing is, that the gold here isn´t taxed both on buy or sell. Only gold. That do not apply for silver or any other PM. It is quite hard to invest in physical silver or palladium here if we are speaking about purchasing physical metal bars from vendors. Premium on physical PMs is relatively high anyway, aside of the taxing and "stock market price".

We, as refiners, have an opportunity to get it quite fairly priced. All coming down to your access to scrap.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 7, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Stack and ready your stores for what’s to come is the 5 year plan.
> 
> Build a alcohol burning mustang with wire mesh windows and spikes on the front is the 7 year plan.
> 
> Run for Congress so I can make decisions that don’t effect me as I watch the world burn is the 10 year plan.


Haha, great plans.

I've already started working on the vehicle part. Whenever you get the chance to come over to my shop, well office anyways, I think you'll appreciate what I have sitting in the driveway. I'm a Mopar guy, so it's not a mustang.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 7, 2022)

kurtak said:


> It doesn't need to be a nation/state
> 
> It can be an individual with LOTS of money
> 
> ...


That was a great way to simplify it Kurt. It seems you may have an opportunity to get to that level considering your investments, and the way things are going. It certainly would be nice to have that kind of financial to work with. I have read up on Elon Musk a bit, he is doing marvelous things for the world that's for sure. As far as I understand, his valuation is purely on his investments in market share at the moment. Something like 20% ownership in Space X and Tesla stock. I recall watching an interview he did in discussions about this, and he was saying he could quite literally go bankrupt if the either of those had failed, and actually would have gone bankrupt if the 4th launch of one of his ships had failed. To my understanding he doesn't even get a salary in his company, or he's paid minimum wage. He doesn't believe in taking money from the companies, and has reinvested everything back into it. The interview was with Babylon Bee, he talks about this in an earlier part of the interview about 15 minutes in or so.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 8, 2022)

AMS-Pro said:


> *.It seems you may have an opportunity to get to that level* considering your investments,


LOL - per the bold print - not likely

Sure I have a fair stash of gold & silver - but it's certainly not enough to make me independently wealthy - at best it will make me "a bit" more comfortable if/when I decide to retire (I will be 65 on Friday) & though I could take my retirement now I actually enjoy going to work (I like seeing the results of an end of day job well done & knowing at the end of the day I have made a contribution)

I have slowed down a bit from 10 - 12 hours a day 5 - 6 even 7 days a week working for myself to working 8 hours a day 4 days a week (so 3 days for me instead of 2) & a pay check - so more relaxed life

Concerning the oil/gas in ND - that's not going to make me independently wealthy ether - it is something I inherited - passed down in the family from my great grandfather who homesteaded in ND

Its a big family so 4 generations later each family member has a small holding & gets paid royalties

So though its not a lot - as I said - it's enough (with current prices) to keep me ahead of inflation - & again will make retirement more comfortable (&/or life now for that matter)

I don't have to run to the bank on paid day to cash my pay check - own "*everything*" I have - don't have any debt - so am comfortable - but certainly not on the road to wealth

Kurt


----------



## silver1 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 8, 2022)

kurtak said:


> LOL - per the bold print - not likely
> 
> Sure I have a fair stash of gold & silver - but it's certainly not enough to make me independently wealthy - at best it will make me "a bit" more comfortable if/when I decide to retire (I will be 65 on Friday) & though I could take my retirement now I actually enjoy going to work (I like seeing the results of an end of day job well done & knowing at the end of the day I have made a contribution)
> 
> ...


Well first, from one march birthday guy to another, you have an automatic happy birthday from me waiting in line after your closest loved ones. 

I'm with you on the work, can't stand having idle hands. The term workaholic fits well.

That's very cool. It still makes a difference in your life, and you have the ability to make that statement. Not a lot of people do.

That's a good place to be, and owning everything certainly helps. I'm going to disagree, and type that you are on that road, Theirs a lot of people in this world that can't make that same statement either, If you're comfortable, then you're doing well. The fact that you're on this forum, and have vast knowledge of practices in this type of life, means you're advancing on that wealth. 

I'm not trying to tell you what to do with this next statement, but:

Don't sell yourself short, you're in a position that a lot of people dream to be in. Working for yourself, making your own schedule, and you're successful doing so. Yes it was, and is hard work, I know, I'm in the same boat. I'm unsure what is more wealthier than having the ability to contribute, and positively change the lives of others.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 10, 2022)

Talk about a market blowing up - anyone else seen the nickel market blowup ?

couple days ago in a matter of a few hours it doubled in price so was "shut down" & has been flat lined (no trading) for two days now

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 10, 2022)

Nickel Market Crisis Sends London Metal Exchange Scrambling to Prevent Damage


The Chinese nickel giant at the center of the action, Tsingshan, received a financial lifeline from banks to help meet margin calls related to $8 billion in paper losses.




www.wsj.com









__





Kitco - Spot Nickel Historical Charts and Graphs - Nickel charts - Industrial metals






www.kitcometals.com


----------



## rickbb (Mar 10, 2022)

Well OK then gold at $2k, time to get the old bar out polish it up pretty and offer it for sale to members of the forum.


----------



## goldshark (Mar 11, 2022)

I will take all you can provide of 4 9's at $1,800 per Troy.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## snoman701 (Mar 11, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Talk about a market blowing up - anyone else seen the nickel market blowup ?
> 
> couple days ago in a matter of a few hours it doubled in price so was "shut down" & has been flat lined (no trading) for two days now
> 
> Kurt


Gotta love when short sellers get caught with their pants down.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 11, 2022)

Time to start processing battery stockpiles. I wonder how many junkyards, are going to be bought out of batteries from smart cars?


----------



## orvi (Mar 11, 2022)

yup. Panic over Russia cutting the market with Ni and closely related stuff coming from complex nickel/cobalt ores (mainly Ru and Pd alongside with Ni/Co and bit of copper - typicaly). Not only in metals, but also for example wheat. 
Nickel demand is insane today. Firstly, battery making companies invested unhealthy ammount of money to replace expensive cobalt in electrode for mixture of nickel/manganese and iron (sometimes still with bit of Co), aiming to reduce costs dramatically. This could be serious blow for e-vehicle "industry", as now they will have hard time to return on this research and rebuilds of facilities investments. 
Hopefully this will not cause opening new conflicts in third-world countries in fight over the areas where nickel is mined :/


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 11, 2022)

orvi said:


> yup. Panic over Russia cutting the market with Ni and closely related stuff coming from complex nickel/cobalt ores (mainly Ru and Pd alongside with Ni/Co and bit of copper - typicaly). Not only in metals, but also for example wheat.
> Nickel demand is insane today. Firstly, battery making companies invested unhealthy ammount of money to replace expensive cobalt in electrode for mixture of nickel/manganese and iron (sometimes still with bit of Co), aiming to reduce costs dramatically. This could be serious blow for e-vehicle "industry", as now they will have hard time to return on this research and rebuilds of facilities investments.
> Hopefully this will not cause opening new conflicts in third-world countries in fight over the areas where nickel is mined :/


Oh yeah, Russia is definitely the main protagonist on this one. They hold just about 10% of the reserves/mine operations. It's crazy. The e-vehicle sector is definitely going to be taking a major hit. We could circle back to Elon Musk, and how badly Tesla will be affected by this with their battery production among many other things. He may be alright with the newer cells he is developing, as they use less material. The cost to progress is still going to be ridiculous at the scale he is involved.

Edit* Spelling, and grammar.


----------



## Alondro (Mar 11, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Just to put my last post a bit more in perspective
> 
> Because I have an interest (physical holding) in gold & silver (as do most of you) I/we are certainly enjoying watching price go up (& we can only hope that trend continues)
> 
> ...


I fortunately don't have a working stiff job anymore. I'm saving hundreds of dollars every month not driving so much. Honestly, my expenses plunged so much, it's absurd how much working was costing me! When I do decide to get a new job, it's going to be close to home. No more ridiculous commutes for me. Not worth it. 

And I'll have spare time for PM processing!


----------



## Alondro (Mar 11, 2022)

AMS-Pro said:


> Oh yeah, Russia is definitely the main protagonist on this one. They hole just 10% of the reserves/mine operations. It's crazy. The e-vehicle sector is definitely going to be taking a major hit. We could circle back to Elon Musk on this topic as well. I wonder how badly Tesla will be affected by this with their battery production among many other things. He may be alright with the newer cells he is developing as they use less material, but still, the cost to progress is going to be ridiculous at the scale he is involved.


This will push the development of the iron phosphate and vanadium salt batteries.


----------

